# Foker Dr.1 Finished



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Another version of a DR.1 ..This was fun to build!... Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking Foker!  rr


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed making your DR.1 and thanks for posting the pix!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic work--as usual!

I like that paint scheme. Great choice and excellent execution.

Is that the 1/28th scale DR.1?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic work--as usual!
> 
> I like that paint scheme. Great choice and excellent execution.
> 
> Is that the 1/28th scale DR.1?


Thank You Lee... And yes that is the revell repo 1981 1/28th scale.... JEff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Your prop is perfectly done! Very impressive!

I wish they'd come up with a decent seated pilot figure for that model kit, though. Did you modify the kit figure or is that an after-market purchase?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Your prop is perfectly done! Very impressive!
> 
> I wish they'd come up with a decent seated pilot figure for that model kit, though. Did you modify the kit figure or is that an after-market purchase?


 Thanks on the prop but I didn't do it My buddy who gave me the model is an artist and damn fine model builder in his own right painted it for me..But the pilot is the figure of the "Baron" that came with the kit ,along with the 2 crewman ..So I modified the Baron to the seated position in fact I may have some pics of him before i put him in the cockpit .. If Ifind them i will post them ...Jeff


----------



## LIGHTNING44 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great Work:thumbsup: I love the prop on that plane:wave:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here are some pics of the pilot


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful work on an old kit, Jeff!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work on your pilot modifications!

Thanks for the pics on that!


----------



## rmiller (Apr 14, 2007)

Just how is Coffee aloud to get away with his racially motivated hate post?? Then my response will be........

Yes, another blackman on the welfare roasters, and another GOOD worker put into the work force.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If you have a problem with what someone has written or has in their sigline, take it to PM or notify a Moderator. Posting as you have only aggravates the situation. There's also the fact that it's Off-Topic. Please send the aforementioned PM or email in the future or use the "Report Post" function. 

You'll also note that Prof. Coffee already changed his sigline from whatever it is that apparently offended you - and without being asked to do so by myself or another Mod.


----------

